# oliver super 55



## ford64011 (Jan 4, 2019)

bought my first oliver tractor today. super 55. need some help. really dirty. sat for a long time in old shed. cannot find out how to start. will not start with key. does it have a starter button. mine may be missing. serial number tag reads 15-0005 on top bottom reads 13 137-518. have looked at other info with no luck finding out what year it was made. any help would be great. thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

About a minute in, the lad fires up the tractor. shows you how to start it.
I'd make sure I did a bunch of cleaning and oil checking and changing before you try and start it. You could crank it a bit without turning the ignition on, I suppose.
Save yourself a lot of grief and get a set of manuals for it. Operators manual should have specs for oils, type and quantities as well as all the information you may need to start it and operate it.
Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Under the right bottom of the cowling will be a heavy duty switch like this.
Photo did not stick, so here is a link to Amazon, same switch: https://www.amazon.com/Starter-Swit...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01AAQGWL4


----------



## ford64011 (Jan 4, 2019)

pogobill said:


> About a minute in, the lad fires up the tractor. shows you how to start it.
> I'd make sure I did a bunch of cleaning and oil checking and changing before you try and start it. You could crank it a bit without turning the ignition on, I suppose.
> Save yourself a lot of grief and get a set of manuals for it. Operators manual should have specs for oils, type and quantities as well as all the information you may need to start it and operate it.
> Good luck and welcome to the forum!


would have never looked for a started in that position. have own many tractors over the years but this is a new one for me. thanks much. will let you know how it goes.


----------



## ford64011 (Jan 4, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Under the right bottom of the cowling will be a heavy duty switch like this.
> Photo did not stick, so here is a link to Amazon, same switch: https://www.amazon.com/Starter-Swit...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01AAQGWL4


thanks. seems mine is missing. they must have jump started it and bypassed the switch. will get one in place. thanks much.


----------



## ford64011 (Jan 4, 2019)

ford64011 said:


> thanks. seems mine is missing. they must have jump started it and bypassed the switch. will get one in place. thanks much.


look under cowling. no switch. what did find was a small pedal that is used to start tractor. any guess as to what year this would be. thanks.


----------



## ford64011 (Jan 4, 2019)

ford64011 said:


> would have never looked for a started in that position. have own many tractors over the years but this is a new one for me. thanks much. will let you know how it goes.


no switch under cowling. did find small pedal that is used for starting tractor. any guess as to what year this was used. thanks.


----------



## ford64011 (Jan 4, 2019)

put gas in tractor today. carb shot. what is the best replacement carb for a oliver super 55 tractor. thanks. bruce.


----------



## ford64011 (Jan 4, 2019)

anyone know the correct spark plug and point gap on a oliver super 55. unable to find on line. thanks.


----------



## ford64011 (Jan 4, 2019)

pogobill said:


> About a minute in, the lad fires up the tractor. shows you how to start it.
> I'd make sure I did a bunch of cleaning and oil checking and changing before you try and start it. You could crank it a bit without turning the ignition on, I suppose.
> Save yourself a lot of grief and get a set of manuals for it. Operators manual should have specs for oils, type and quantities as well as all the information you may need to start it and operate it.
> Good luck and welcome to the forum!


do you happen to know what the correct spark plug and point gap are for a 1955 super 55. unable to find online. thanks.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

https://antique-tractor-parts.steinertractor.com/tractor/Oliver-550-Spark-Plug
ford64011, open this and see if this is what you want, doesn't the existing spark plugs in the tractor have any markings ?.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

First off, you need to get an operators / owners manual to start with. It should have all the information you may ever need, with the exception of repairs.
https://www.steinertractor.com/MFS096-Ignition-Tune-Up-Kit
https://www.steinertractor.com/ABC170-Spark-Plug-Autolite-
https://www.jensales.com/Oliver-SUPER-55-Tractor-Data_p_86613.html
https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/OL_SUP55_OP_11691.htm


0.025" spark plug gap


----------



## ford64011 (Jan 4, 2019)

finally got it running. starts and run great. will need to front king pin. clutch for pto does not work.


----------

